
Show HN: Forms Done Right - pineqube
https://www.pineqube.com
======
pineqube
Hello, I'm a long time lurker at HN, and for obvious reasons cannot use my
other handle. My partner and I built this in three weeks as a challenge to
ourselves. It is is a form submission application with some cool capabilities
like protected digital content downloads, custom webhooks, and a nice
dashboard. One can point their contact/surveys/feedback forms to our endpoint
and get nice visualizations, and integrations. We are both backend developers
and the most challenging part for us was to learn and use vue/vuex and build a
modern SaaS application. We are proud of what we've achieved in three weeks!
Hosted on AWS, uses Django + PostgreSQL

We would love to hear the community's critique. Thanks!

